# Mitgliederkarte



## rainthanner (1. Jan. 2008)

Hallo, 

unsere Mitgliederkarte war schon in so manchen Fällen hilfreich. 

*Wer noch nicht eingetragen ist, sollte dies bitte nachholen. *






Dieses Thema werde ich in der nächsten Zeit wöchentlich nach oben schubsen. 


Danke, 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Bombusterestris (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo,
wie bitte geht das,ich glaube ich habe mich in der alten Karte schon einmal eingetragen??? Entschuldigt bitte ich bin noch nicht ganz klar in der Rübe!!!!!!!!!(Sivesterfeier)
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Moin Stefan,

dann nochmal nur für dich  : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14817

Klingt komisch - ist aber so!


----------



## chr1z (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

*g* bin drin 
in meiner gegend ist ja kein mensch


----------



## Juleli (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Nur mal so aus Interesse: ist es so, dass man den Ort eintragen sollte, wo man lebt/wohnt oder aber den Ort, wo der Teich sich befindet?

(Edit: Irgendwie muss ich bei der Frage grinsen - auch wenn sie nicht rethorisch gemeint ist.)


----------



## Annett (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hi.

Also im Prinzip bleibt es Dir/Euch überlassen, wie genau Ihr Euren Wohn-/Teichort preisgeben wollt. Ist die gleiche Diskussion, wie bei den Profilfelder.  
Wer soll/will das nachprüfen und welche Konsequenzen soll es haben, wenn nicht 100% korrekt eingetragen!?  

Mir persönlich ist die Karte im Maximum übrigens zu genau - aber das muss man ja nicht ausnutzen. 

Bei uns liegen derzeitiger Teich und Wohnort auch 5km auseinander.
Es geht ja nur darum, Gleichgesinnte aus der näheren Umgebung zu finden.


----------



## rainthanner (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

ich schieb das zur Erinnerung mal wieder nach oben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*



			
				chr1z schrieb:
			
		

> *g* bin drin
> in meiner gegend ist ja kein mensch



Bei mir auch nicht  



Gruss
Uwe


----------



## michaK (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo Uwe,
na ich bin doch in deiner Nähe, und außerdem haben wir uns auch
schon mal persönlich kennen gelernt !

Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Ja klar,
hattest dich aber erst später eingetragen  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

*Nach oben schieb.* ​


----------



## rainthanner (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Eine unserer wichtigsten Funktionen: 

unsere *Mitgliederkarte* war schon in so manchen Fällen hilfreich. 

*Wer noch nicht eingetragen ist, sollte dies bitte nachholen. *






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Clovere (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

*auch schubs* .......... soll ja helfen  

Die Karte ist wirklich hilfreich. Sehe so wenigstens, dass alle zu weit weg wohnen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

bin nun auch drinn


----------



## Dodi (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Na, wer sagt's denn,

es wirkt..., 

zumindest bei Ralf...


----------



## Henkkaas (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

´nabend zusammen,

habe gesehen :shock ich bin auch drin....


Fragt bitte nicht wie ich das gemacht habe.

 Aber ich stehe in der Karte


Schöne Ostern


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Schubs.


----------



## elkop (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

ja, da sehe ich wenigstens, dass österreich doch ein ziemliches teich-niemandsland ist


----------



## Elfriede (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

aber immerhin konntest Du Deine Teichposition in Österreich eintragen.  Für meinen Teich auf der griechischen Insel Paros habe ich den neuen Eintrag seit der Umstellung des Forums nicht mehr geschafft. Schade, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einige User vielleicht wissen möchten wo in Griechenland die Insel Paros und mein Teich zu finden ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo Elfriede.

Ich habe gerade mal im vB-Support nachgesehen.
Kartenmaterial von Griechenland scheint im deutschsprachigen leider nicht vorhanden zu sein. 
Und auch im engl. sprachigen Support gibt es kein entsprechendes Kartenmaterial zum Downloaden. 

Hast Du schon mal irgendwo ein vBulletin mit einer griechischen Karte gesehen? 
Den Link kannst Du uns gern schicken. Vielleicht kommen wir über den Webmaster an die Quelle. 


Liebe Grüße nach Paros

Annett


----------



## Elfriede (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo Annett,

danke für Deine Antwort, ich habe sie erst jetzt entdeckt.

Macht nichts, Annett, dass auf Paros kein Fähnchen mehr weht, wahrscheinlich scrollt ohnehin kein User so weit in den Süden um meine Teichposition auf Paros zu finden. Mein Bedauern war nicht so tierisch ernst gemeint. Trotzdem danke für Deine Mühe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

*Servus

Nur um sie wieder einmal in Erinnerung zu rufen 

Habt Ihr Euch schon alle eingetragen 

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende​*


----------



## GitteB (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Nun bin ich auch drinn


----------



## Jürgen H. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*



Digicat schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch schon alle eingetragen




Aber siescher dat....

Gruß und ein schönes WE,
Jürgen


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Wir will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbmembermap.php


----------



## newbee (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Naja in meiner Ecke iss ja der Hund begraben


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Und hoch damit


----------



## Steinadler (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo,

Ich bin drin. Das ist ja einfach. 

Und ich bin nicht allein in meiner Gegend. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## newbee (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

bin so frei und 
push mal nach oben


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

nach oben schieb


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Schiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeb!


----------

